# Pictures of my first bobcat....a big Texas tom



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I apologize in advance to those who have already seen these. I know I posted some in my log, and some in another post. I wanted to post them all in one spot though. I am SO proud of this cat. I set out on this trip to see a bobcat in person and actually got to take one. They are so much more amazing than I ever imagined! I wish I had taken more pictures and got it up on a scale.

The story about it is in my signature.


----------



## nuñoags (Mar 5, 2010)

nice big bob cat chris greetings!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No sorrys !!!! Good job. Now you know how to do it....again and again...take a kid out next time......hey, I am a kid at heart







does that count ?


----------



## COYOTE JOE (Feb 27, 2010)

me wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Make sure you get the skull back if you have it mounted.


----------

